# Dog eaten Repashy!



## TractorTotty (Jun 3, 2013)

When I woke up this morning my pup was covered in a dust which I couldn't work out.. until I found the empty chewed up packet of Repashy Calcium+ in his bed! I have no idea how he got it, but it is completely destroyed, and it went everywhere and then he had slept in it. 
Will it do him any harm? I checked the packet for ingredients etc, and although the pack was pretty chewed up I didnt see anything too bad. I also looked online and I dont think it should be too harmful, I am not sure how much he actually ate, rather than just made a mess with. I think it was the packaging he enjoyed chewing up, not the Repashy itself. 
He is fine in himself, it doesnt seem to have bothered him.
Just wondering, has anybody else had this happen?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

yes, my big shit ate a full - new - £20 bag of the stuff.

didn't do her any harm as it's only powdered food.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

If in doubt, ring your vet.


----------



## TractorTotty (Jun 3, 2013)

freekygeeky said:


> If in doubt, ring your vet.


I ended up doing that anyway :blush:
Was on the phone for ages reading out all of the ingredients from the internet as the pack was destroyed. But hes fine, so all good 
Thankyou for your replies!


----------



## TractorTotty (Jun 3, 2013)

Well, I was woken up this morning by puppy's tummy gurgling really loudly, I rushed him outside and he had cow-pat tummy and was sick! He felt really sorry for himself so I did take him to the vets but he wasn't dehydrated and his temp was a little bit high but nothing to get too worked up about. I got him home and he ate his breakfast as normal and has since perked up loads and is back to his old self!
I would say this should teach him a lesson not to eat everything but of course it wont, hes a dog, rather it will teach me a lesson and be more careful not to leave stuff lying around! :blush:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Glad he's OK! :2thumb:


----------

